# Temp SC license plate?



## NC09Z4 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am scheduled for PCD on my Z4 August 12th, and just completed the final paperwork with the dealer in NC.
My impression was that I needed to bring a NC rear license plate (temp or permanent) with me.
The dealer (both CA and sales manager) assure me that a paper SC temporary rear plate will be provided at the Performance Center upon delivery. Being a NC dealer, they have likely done this many times, but I just want to be sure this information is correct.
Can one of the PCD folks please reassure me that all is correct?
Thanks much.
BTW, could have gotten a better deal on similar car on the lot, but elected to custom order, pay more and share the PCD experience with my son before he goes off to college. Obviously greatly looking forward to it.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not really the expert on this. However, I am taking PCD in 10 days. I just picked up temporary plates from my CA to take down with me. The introduction letter states specifically to "have your drivers license and temporary plates with you". Hope that helps.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup: Look forward to meeting you.

A NC dealer should write you a temp tag and either send it to us or hand it to you to bring. We do have the capability to write SC temp tags for states that don't issue an out of state drive away tag (NY is the state we see this happen to the most). I would wait closer to your delivery date to get the tag so it doesn't expire too quickly.

Keep in mind you are going to also have to visit the dealer after taking delivery to have them put on your inspection sticker. This will apply to any state that requires them.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## NC09Z4 (Jul 21, 2009)

thank you
very helpful and confirmed my suspicion
you would think dealers would know this stuff, especially being just in NC
see you then!


----------

